# Trillium nivale



## Phred (Apr 5, 2021)

The first of my Trillium are up and blooming...


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful, well grown plants. Do you plan to plant them out into your landscape?


----------



## Duck Slipper (Apr 5, 2021)

Beautiful Trillium! I have a native variety that I dug up and relocated 2 years ago. It has a red flower and isn’t to far from blooming now. I need to look up the variety.


----------



## Phred (Apr 5, 2021)

abax said:


> Beautiful, well grown plants. Do you plan to plant them out into your landscape?


I have a couple hundred of these Trillium as well as 30 or so other species and a few oddballs. I’ll post pics as they bloom.
I do plan on planting them out in a garden when I finally find a new place. My stop in Jersey is only temporary and that’s why all of my perennial collection is in pots... several hundred of them.
Just can’t stop collecting stuff... anyone else blessed with that trait? Lol.


----------



## eds (Apr 6, 2021)

My nivale and similar species are only just poking through the ground bit my kurabyashii is in full flower - I'll try and take a photo later.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2021)

Great little species. Can I ask the growing medium, fertilizer, etc. you use? 

I have the related western species, Pseudotrillium rivale, in flower now. I have managed to keep it alive for over 10 years in this hot climate somehow. It doesn't flower every year.


----------



## Phred (Apr 6, 2021)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Great little species. Can I ask the growing medium, fertilizer, etc. you use?
> 
> I have the related western species, Pseudotrillium rivale, in flower now. I have managed to keep it alive for over 10 years in this hot climate somehow. It doesn't flower every year.


Hi KyushuCalanthe
Nice little P. rivale... I got a few in the fall a couple years ago but they didn’t survive the winter. I’m waiting until I find some established in pots to try again.
The Trillium nivale I have are growing in a 50% Turface, 50% Peat mixture. Pine bark on top in the spring to hold everything in when it rains.


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2021)

KC, the flower is small, but especially beautiful. I love white flowers!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2021)

Phred,

Thanks for the information. I've been trying to work on making my mixes more airy. The summertime here is brutal, on a par with Charleston, SC, but luckily most Trilliums are dormant by then, otherwise I'm not sure they could survive.

As for the P. rivale, I wonder how cold it can handle even when dormant. I'm guessing it should be OK to the warmer end of "zone 7", but I think it would be marginal in zone 6. I base that on it's limited distribution in southwestern Oregon and bordering counties in California. Probably best to keep it unfrozen in winter, or perhaps under a heavy layer of mulch. Thoughts?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 7, 2021)

abax said:


> KC, the flower is small, but especially beautiful. I love white flowers!



Hey Angela, these often are heavily suffused with pink and lots of tiny purple dots. It is a super cool species in person due to its tiny stature.


----------

